# Feddup!



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
Well, I think we might be heading for the exit door in our adoption journey.
Our SW visited us in the middle of May and said that the only thing she was missing from our adoption application was 'evidence' of childcare experience. We'd done the baby-sitting bit, but not much actual 'hands-on', wide-awake childcare. She told us to spend the summer helping out with friends' children etc.
Well...we've offered so much help with everyones children we know (admittedly there aren't that many), but the parents of the two sets of children we know the best suggested that we help out with homework etc. in the new school year and they have been lucky enough to have spent the whole summer abroad learning languages (fathers are teachers), another child we know well broke her collar bone. They've all told us that as soon as the school term starts and things get back to normal, we can start a routine. We've also been in touch with our local school (again "wait until the new term begins and we'll get your CRB checks and take it from there"), and scout groups (ditto). We've also had a surveyor start plans for our house extension and subscribed to 'Be My Parent'.
Yesterday we received a letter from our SW and I'm really depressed. She asked why we had not let her know what experience we had gained and has implied that we lack the motivation needed to become adoptive parents. She has asked us to contact her to discuss 'where we go from here' and whether we want to proceed with our application!
We are not pushy people. My sister (who IS pushy) has suggested that we just turn up at schools etc, but I can't do that! We've asked everyone we know if we can share days out with their littlies, we've contacted schools and scouts and everyone tells us either "yes, we must arrange something" or to wait to be checked out and join in the new term activities". Short of stalking families with children or waiting outside school gates, I don't know what else we can do. We can't just turn up at the scout group like a couple of kiddie-fiddlers! In this day-and-age surely we need to introduce ourselves and be invited first (just look at yesterdays news!)?
I'm feeling really fed up about this. I thought that after IVF at least with adoption we might get to the approved stage? I'm too upset to 'phone our SW, I'm worried I might say the wrong thing or break down sobbing at what now seems to be such a delicate stage.
I don't know why I'm telling you all this...to top it all its my birthday on Tuesday... some birthday that'll turn out to be, eh?
Love to all
Elaine


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh Elaine

So sorry you're going through this. Yes it's true they prefer you to have some experience, but we had had very little before we adopted.

You have shown initiative in approaching friends and the school etc to gain some hands-on experience, it just so happens that the school hols are a tricky time, I've learnt that myself. Don't beat yourself up for not trying, because you clearly have.  If you were a couple who weren't altogether committed to adoption, you could've sat back and done nothing at all.
But you clearly are committed to the plan of adoption, and don't let this minor hiccup hault your plans.

I would send an email or letter, if you don't feel you can ring SW directly, and tell her how definately you want to adopt, and how you're prepared to gain experience, but tell her how things have panned out, ie. children you know have been away or sick, and the school situation. You've clearly tried as many options that you know are open to you, and it;s not your fault that the things haven't happened as you would've liked. Ask her advice of what to do next.

For goodness sake, and for your own sake, please don't get yourself depressed, this is a small stubbling block, which you will un-doubtably overcome and can persue the process as planned. Let them know your determination is as strong as ever. 

Try to enjoy your birthday on Tuesday, and think how lovely your next will be!

Take care
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh Elaine,
I am so sorry you are feeling so fed up and understandably so! I don't know what advice as such I can give I just wanted to send my love and say I am thinking of you. I also agree with everything that Ever has said stick in there and get a letter or E mail off to your SW.
Love JD x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Elaine

We too have discovered how impossible it is to get voluntary work at this time of year!  We put our plan into action to find work just at the beginning of July in the hope of getting something under our belt before home study (due October but probably not).  Rang Rainbows – “oh yes definitely do with volunteer, oh you don’t live in the right end of town, will pass your details on to the other unit; don’t expect to hear as it’s the holidays”.  Result – never did hear anything.  Husband had to badger a charity several times before he got an interview.  They want crb and references completed before he can start.  I’ve now been lucky and found a voluntary placement that starts next week.  Unfortunately this isn’t in my hometown and I have to pay a train fare.

Please don’t get disheartened.  Surely this s/w should know how difficult it is to get a placement in the summer and accept your explanation and appreciate your efforts.  Not everyone has friends with small children, we certainly don’t.  Our saving grace is our nieces and nephews, but even then they don’t exactly live round the corner.

I Command You To Enjoy Your Birthday!

Love emsina xx

We will stand strong; we will not give up.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi EML
sorry that you're having to go through this, how distressing that your sew has made you feel this way 
as she has been so impersonal as to write to you i would write back instead of phoning back if you're feeling delicate...
i think Ever has pretty much hit the nail on the head, this doesnt sound like a huuuuge stumbling block, its a little thing that you are TRYING YOUR BEST to sort out, and unfortunately is not working out as swiftly as you'd like. you can tell her all the things you have got ready to swing into action once the schools are back..and perhaps ask her advice or if she can sort out helping at a childrens centre. our sw was keen to help..although we didnt take her up on it as i have worked with children professionally for nearly 20 years and really didnt think it necessary!
the thing about being pushy made me think for a minute..i know it isnt really 'you' to be like that but sw's do like to know that you would have the confidence to 'push' for help/advice for your future adopted child..theres got be a certain amount of 'drive' so that you would do anything to stick up for that child in the future, whether it be having to defend their behaviour at school/sticking up for them at parents evening/asking for more support. believe me, in the current school system you have to fight for extra help/funding etc. perhaps your sw thinks that by not contacting her you have 'given up' trying and wrongly assumes that you lack the necessary 'ooomph'. its up to you to prove that you dont give up easily so you need to show that come next week you are going to be on the phone to school/brownies/whatever getting the ball rolling and you're not going to take anymore rejections.
just another idea, we have a local vounteer centre where i live and i recently got in touch..i was sent an enormous list of people that needed volunteers and amongst that were countless schools and organisations. perhaps approaching it from a different path might help get the ball rolling a bit quicker 

yes i too command you to start organising something for your birthday this instant!!

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Elaine

Just an idea but have you tried the local Churches? Some may have a Mother & Baby / Toddler Group and I'm sure if you volunteer to lend a hand (even just to make the tea as a foot in the door) they'll be more than willing to help you out,  Some even continue during the school holidays.

I agree with the others that you should let your SW know how dedicated you have both been in trying to arrange this.

Chin Up for Tuesday


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Elaine,

Im so sorry you are fed up (understandebly so!!).  It sounds like you are doing all you can to gain this experience that the SW expects, and like what the other posts echo this is only a stumbling block and you must not give up, I know the pressure gets to you, it has done to me and my DH at times and sometimes you feel like telling them exactly what you think but we have to keep gritting our teeth and doing as we are told!

Keep it in perspective and just think of it as a process you have to go through to get what you want, this will hopefully keep you sane as you go to each stage  

It amuses me that some SW's havent got children themselves but are able to assess potential adopters and form an opinion as to whether we would make good parents, but heyho its a strange old world.

Keep those teeth firmly gritted and dont give up let them know you are very very motivated and are doing all you can.

I wish you well and lots of luck and celebrate your birthday you deserve it.

Love

Dawn


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi elaine

sorry to hear u are feeling feddup. its hopeless, all the things we have to go thru isnt it? i mean, if we were to get pregnant, who would ask us what experience we had?? anyway, i also think you should either write or email your SW. Why not ask your (pushy) sister (mean that in a nice way) to help you construct the letter. she maybe able to help you be more confident in telling the sw how hard you have been trying to get some experience. 

what about scouts/guides etc? has anyone u work with got any kids that you could maybe do some babysitting for? just an idea.

hope this msg makes sense.

try and have a fabby birthday.  

love camly xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Elaine

Sorry to hear about this.

We had a similar thing but our SW arranged for us to spend the day at a Local Authority nursery and be observed by the staff there and they fed back.  She arranged it all.

I hope the contact with your SW goes well and many happy returns for tomorrow.

Karen x


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
Thank you all for your support and birthday wishes. I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner. Lovely DH took me away for a suprise weekend (nothing exciting, just Hereford, but it was a lovely weekend).
I took your advice and emailed our SW about what we'd been trying to achieve...that we've:
*contacted our local school with offers of help (but were told to wait for the new term)
*contacted our local scout group (as above)
*arranged with a friend (unfortunately not local) to tag along during their next visit to relatives who live nearby
*arranged with a work colleague to do the same (but his daughter broke her collar-bone during the hols)
*arranged to help a neighbours children with their homework during the new school term
*subscribed to Be My Parent
Well, I've just had a really nice reply, saying that she was pleased to hear we'd been making so much effort to gain childcare and to contact the office again when she returns from a break at the end of the month!
So, I'm feeling a bit better now... especially since following your advice and knowing I have your support.
I'll keep you posted about how we get on...thanks again for everything.
Love to you all
Elaine


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Hooray!  
So glad the email worked out and you enjoyed your birthday.  Start my job at the toddler group tomorrow - yikes!  Am thinking of signing on for St Johns Ambulance 3 hour course for children and infants in a bid to increase my "evidence of commitment".
Good luck
emsina x


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hiya 
just a few thoughts on this :
if your local scout group arent very helpful there is bound to be another one very near and tbh if it was my cub group I would bit your hand off and would of done a crb so it was done for start of term!
have you any sure start centres near you (http://www.surestart.gov.uk/surestartservices/settings/fundedsettings/they all have various childrens groups its worth checking they are building lots of new ones at the mo.
I dont know where you live so i cant find your local unit but most county councils should run a childcare information service ours have a list which contains every childcare setting that wants volunteershttp://www.childcarelink.gov.uk/index.asp
hope that little lot helps 
-Gayle xx

/links


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

With Brownies I started helping before the CRB came through - as you are with other adults all the time they are OK with you starting before it finally clears, especially as obviously you've had one already for adoption.

The area/district leader for either Guiding or Scouting would be able to tell you which groups need helpers at the moment.


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Gayle, 'thespouses' and all...
Thanks again for all of the info. My local scout group has given me a contact number so we can get the ball rolling there soon. We also spoke to a work colleague who helps with the Brownies (I wasn't sure about DH helping with Brownies as I thought it might look a bit odd having a 45-year-old man hanging around with little girls), and apparently they will be having some 'manly' badges coming up (one of them was building a bird house... just up my DHs street!) and he can help with that. Lastly, the brother (and his sweet wife) of another friend heard about our 'predicament' and we spent a lovely Sunday afternoon helping them out with their 3-year and 6-month old... we were really thrown in at the deep end, playing, changing, feeding etc. To see my DH with the boy brought a lump to my throat. The delight in their (DH and the boys) faces as we played in the park (he was even kicking FOOTBALL!!! something I never thought I'd see DH do!).
So thanks again for all of the info... it was such a help and just the support I needed. This really is a great place.
Love to you all
Elaine
PS Gayle, I'm from Oxfordshire.
X


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi EML,

looks like you're all sorted but i just thought i'd add my oxfordshire-based experience on here. We used to live in oxford but have just moved to somerset. 

Before we'd applyed to adopt i'd done some work with what was then called The Family Nurturing Netowrk but has been renamed Parentline Plus. They a course for families in crisis where the ll came (about 10 families). Te parent ent and had parenting classes, and we took the kids off to do what was called "the dinosaur school". It was weekely session for about 9 weeks. Exhausting but really good experience especially as some of the kids had spent time in care. It went down very well with panel that i'd done it. I'd give them a ring if i were you. You don't have to tell them you need the experience cos you'r adopting just that you want to help.

hope it works out for you,
xruthie


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

HI
just some more info....I have volunteered at a local day nursery. it is a privately owned one, i explained the situation and with my CRB chick in hand went there for the week. it was great fun and worthwhile - they run right thru the school holidays too.

Glad the social worker replied and things llok more positive
HHH


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

i'm glad you are getting on ok now just a warning from one who knows.... scouts is addictive lol I went to help dh out for one night and now i'm a leader 
-Gayle x


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
I bored you a while ago about our SW saying that we’d not ‘done enough’ towards gaining ‘childcare experience’ and that it showed a ‘lack of motivation in wanting to become adoptive parents’. 
Well, thanks to you lovely ladies' suggestions, we’ve been gaining loads of ‘childcare experience’ since then! We’ve started helping out with our local Cub group (good decision... they’re a great bunch of lads and we’re really enjoying it!). Also, we’ve helped out at a couple of toddlers birthday parties, looked after our friends’ (very young) children a few times while they’re out early Christmas shopping AND we’ve had several afternoons entertaining a friends’ four boys (all under the age of 10). Not a week has gone by when I don’t bore our SW with tails of ‘What We’ve Done This Weekend’.
This it seems is STILL not enough, she now wants to OBSERVE us doing this! I wonder what she’ll find to put us off after that ‘No, now you’ve got to walk over those hot coals, followed by unicycling on a tightrope...while juggling hot potatoes...backwards!’
I’m getting really frustrated now.
We first made enquiries two years ago thiis week. Our initial meeting was early 2006. Our Prep Course was in June 2006. Every week I see that others have been approved and, while I’m really thrilled for them, it makes me more and more annoyed to think that we’re being pushed to one side all of the time – especially when I see that many of these ladies started the process later than we did!
Friends have said that we should talk this over with our SW, but they don’t know how this system works and I don’t want to rock the boat when we are SOOOO close. Maybe I’m being impatient, but as another milestone approaches (Christmas), and another birthday makes me feel like an old croc, it just hammers it home to me how long it is all taking!
Sorry for being all me..me..me, but I’m really getting worried it might never happen for us and maybe I just want some reasurance that this is normal.
Love to all.
Elaine


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh for goodness sake, _I've_ had enough of your stoopid sw so i cant imagine what _you're_ feeling like!
there are government guidelines about how long this process is meant to take..if its over 8 months since you started your homestudy then you have cause to complain..i know i'm always banging on about this and people might think i'm really pushy  but there is no harm in going to the person above your sw..her line manager, and asking what their opinion is of whats going on...you are doing your utmost to do everything right and for some reason its not enough and you're entitiled to know why. i dont see it as rocking the boat, i see it as a perfectly reasonable enquiry as to exactly how much more you have got to do to get the approval stage. i would write a letter and explain all the things you are doing (be elaborate and add in how you feel its helped you gain valuable experience) and ask for a response. explain you feel you and dh have lots to offer (pad it out a bit, ar*e licking a bit) and you cant understand why its taking so long.
if you dont know who the line manager isand dont want to ask try googling - i found out oh so much stuff about our LA which i used as ammo in letters 

you have my sympathies, have a hug 

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Elaine
What a nightmare time you are having!  Your SW sounds like a right moo bag....

Our SW never wanted to observe us with children but we did get loads of letters of support and evidence from family, friends, Brownie Leader, Child Minder - anyone we could think of to go in our portfolio and act as evidence.  Have you done this?  If not I would ask everyone to write saying what you had done with their children and how helpful you are at cubs.  

I would also speak to someone higher and find out what is going on and why its taking so long.

Good luck
Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I have to echo what the others have said, your SW sounds impossible.  We were never asked to prove our childcare experience in the way you have been.  I think you should follow the others suggestions and have it out with her line manager.

Best of luck
Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sorry to read this message, I think everyone has said what a horrible SW it sounds you've got!

Is there any chance you can speak to another SW & find out if this is really necessary?  Just a thought, Is your SW a new SW and this is her first case as to speak........don't let it put you of the idea of adoption, we all had hurdles we had to get over, yours sound just a bit higher though BUT you will get there!

Love
Andrea

xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

hi

I think i would be asking her why this is taking so long and drop in the "8 months" timescale too!

i know what you mean about not rocking the boat but needs must as i think your sw is not up to much - can't believe she is getting away with this - in fact you could always ask for another sw!

if all else fails 

 

good luck hun let us know how you get on

LB
X


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

EML said:


> Not a week has gone by when I dont bore our SW with tails of What Weve Done This Weekend.


Elaine I love it! However, are you sure you're in Oxfordshire as your s/w sounds like she could be ours. There I was merrily thinking I could ask my voluntary placement to write me a nice reference about my work and maybe get my eldest niece to draw a picture of her and her siblings having fun at aunty and uncles house - BUT NO  up comes the dreaded OBSERVE word. Completely oblivious to the fact that they live 300 miles away and only stay with us in school holidays, she would like to watch us intereracting not once but TWICE. I thought seeing MIL, who is an excellent witness to our skills with the children would suffice. She also wants to watch me at my voluntary job, which for reasons I can't go into here, I feel a bit awkward.
Hey Ho
emsina x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

This is totally ridiculous, it sounds like you have now got more experience than most of us had prior to being approved! (MOre than me anyway!) We did get everyone we could possibly think of to write informal references in support of us which definitely helped but then our SW is wonderful and very unSWlike!
Hope it all sorts, hang in there and like KJ said it may now be time to make a fuss!!!
Viva
XXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

EML

I would agree with KJ and Wrtie to your SW line manager and get some answers, this is not on at all- is she giving you reasons to this?

I can totally understand how hard it must be to see others approved while your still waiting!

Please dont think i am saying this too rub it in however from our "screening " visit top panel it was 32weeks however it was 9weeks from first contact until our visit due to it being over the christmas holidays!

We have never once been asked to do any "child care" to prove ourselves , even at our screening visit the 2sw's who came out said they have never said to any of their adopters to go and do this!

good luck

xxxx


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
Thank you all for your kind and supportive responses.

Keemjay: I'm sure you're not 'pushy'... if you were a man you'd be described as 'assertive'. I'll do some research and see if I can get a name for her line manager and maybe drop them a line. x

Old Timer: Good idea...I'll see if I can rally the troups and get some back-up! x

Cindy P: Thanks for your support and good luck message. x

Superal: I don't think our SW is new... she seemed to be an old hand and talks a lot about her 'success stories' in our area. Thanks too for your support. x

LB: I might drop the '8 months' bombshell on my next update! (Give her her due, she usually replies to my Monday Morning Missal via email, but I can imagine her sitting at her computer thinking... 'uh, here we go again!') x

Emisina: Yes, I thought the weekly update was a good idea... 'You want to know about our childcare experiences, well here you are...I'll bore you every week until you get sick of hearing about it!' I think she has tried to stop my spam by hitting back with the observation punchline, but it hasn't stopped me!!! I'm sorry to hear you've had similar problems. Your SW probably wants a weekend jolly at the agency's expense! How can they possibly make such an important decision by watching us for half-an-hour (thats how long our SW said she'd need) x

Viva: I LOL at your comment about our experience now! You were SOOO lucky with your SW. The references are definitely a good idea. x

MJ: The only reason we've been told for the delay was our lack of experience, but I hope we've more than made up for this. Don't think you are rubbing it in about being approved so quickly... I really do get a warm feeling when I see people progress through the system... it gives me hope that we'll get there too one day!  x

Thanks again for all of your support and good wishes. I thought it was just me being grumpy, but now I've got some inspiration to go and 'kick bottom'!

DH and I are off for a (child-free for a change) weekend to Telford so that'll at least take my mind off of things for a few days. Sometimes being with all of these children can make it harder – I love them all to bits and they SEEM to be enjoying themselves too, but seeing them run back into the arms of their parents at the end of our outings just drums it home that this is the bit we are missing out on!

Love to you all.

Elaine


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow this does sound like a struggle you've got on your hands.

Perhaps its worth getting in touch with another organisation such as adoption UK or BAAF to see where you can go from here, as the SW seems definitely to be not sticking to the guidelines about timescales, and how best to proceed.

Hope you have a  FAB child free weekend....you sound to be doing sooooo much!
HHH


----------



## CherryWoo (Nov 1, 2007)

I am sitting fuming reading your posts- you poor thing! What a poo SW! Is it any wonder that children end up in temporary homes for so long before finding their new parents with idiots like that in control!! I'm also feeling really aggrieved about the way people with fertility problems are treated in general- look at the cretins becoming pregnant naturally- the very fact that you are subjecting yourself to the arduous process shows how committed you are. Plenty of people don't have ANY experience with children before becoming pregnant naturally. Grrr!
((((Hugs))))
Jen xo


----------



## SarahN (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Elaine.

I was saying something similar to my friend today in a totally feddup moment!  She said something that has changed my attitude, made me laugh and so I thought it may help you.

She told me to consider all these ups and downs as "my own personal pregnancy" - emotional, ups, downs, tears and anticipation.  The really bad times are just my version of morning sickness.

Go for it!  You have done so much, your children will have a lovely mum and dad.

Sarah


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear All
Thanks again for your support. During my last weekly update I invited our SW along to the cubs for her 1/2 hour observation (we've only been at it for about 6 weeks, but I really want to get things going)... so the ball is once again in her court!

HHH – Thanks for the advice. We might just contact someone else about this... it doesn't seem right that we've been sidelined like this even though we are doing everything asked of us!
Jen – I know, our agency even had the cheek to invite us to a talk for 'those who have been approved and are awaiting a match'. I think even their head office must assume that we've gone through the system already! They asked us to put up posters and encourage others to become adoptive parents 'just like you' HA chance would be a fine thing!!! Tell that to our SW why don't you
Sarah – Sorry you're feeling feddup too, but I like the analogy to being pg (mind you, the few weeks I experienced being pg was AWFUL! I've never felt so ill in my life!), however my pg seems to be taking longer than an elephant at the moment! Thanks for the comments about being a mum and dad. I just KNOW my dh will be a great dad...he is so natural with children.

I'll let you know how we get on with our SW at the cubs...she has said that after observing us she can then 'get on with processing our application'. Bl00dy cheek! Shouldn't she have been processing it already but just leaving the 'childcare experience' gap empty? How do I KNOW all of this won't be enough for her

Anyway. Look on the bright side. Its Friday – we're out with our friends' boys again this weekend and they're beginning to get excited about Christmas...yippeee!

Love to all

Elaine


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
I thought I'd bore you with my latest 'waiting for an age to be approved' saga!
Last night our SW came along to cubs to 'observe' us 'doing our thing' re: childcare experience... and I am soooo pleased with how it all went! As luck would have it, at the same moment she walked through the door, DH was being swamped by a group of boys all asking his advice on rocks they'd found (the week before someone had brought in their collection of rocks, a bit of a good subject for DH and he'd managed to name them all). They were calling his name and there he was being brilliant with all of them! SW looked on. Then the rest of the evening kicked off and I'd gone OTT on providing bits and bobs for our evening's activity...SW commented that we were 'really enjoying this' and at one point in the evening (during a particularly noisy bit) I looked over at her and I don't know if I imagined this...but I saw a sagely nod and smile coming from her! Shortly afterwards she made her excuses and left.
I don't want to get my hopes up, but I couldn't have hoped for it to have gone so well. I was really nervous but I needn't have been... and I was so proud of DH – I've said it before, he is so natural with children and he really shone last night!
Sorry to go on about this... but I just had to share it with those who understand.
Love to all
Elaine


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey elaine, that sounds really positive, well done to both of you   you needed this chance to shine and you did 
lets hope the silly moo is satisfied now 

kj x


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
AT LAST!!! We had a call from our SW at the end of last week asking if she could drop our report around and yesterday we all signed it and its off to head office today...so we're looking to go to Panel on 15th January!!!!!
A big thank you to all of you for your advice. We couldn't have made it this far without you! I was about to give up, but your advice and support saw me through the dark days.
The cubs was a real hit on the report (your idea) and the fact I'd kept badgering her recently (your idea again) seems to have done the trick!
So, here's to an exciting New Year... Christmas will (hopefully) never seem the same again!
Love to you all, and thanks again!
Elaine
PS I can change my signature details now !!!


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Elaine, 
That is such fantastic news, enjoy Christmas, here's to a straight forward panel and quick match!
Viva
XXX


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Elaine,
So pleased for you and thank you to you too, you gave me the courage to get through my "observation" which finally happened last week.
All the best to you and a merry stress-free Christmas.
emsina x


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Elaine

That's great news about the report and forthcoming panel, your hard work and perserverance will pay off.

Have a relaxing Christmas  

Rebecca x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news EML, AT LAST!!!! well done you for sticking at it..thats what the SW's want to see!
with xmas and new year the time will fly to panel now! 
kj x


----------

